# Should I break up with my Endo?



## Alyssa726 (Mar 10, 2017)

Let me know what you think about this-

My GP, (actually a nurse practitioner), looked at my free T4, TSH, & antibodies, diagnosed me with hashimoto's and hypothyroidism, put me on Synthroid, and sent me to the endocrinologist.

The endocrinologist is just looking at my TSH, doesn't care about the T4.

I like the nurse practitioner better, she is closer to me, easier to get an appointment, and lower co-pay. Would it be crazy to go back to her to manage all of this? I mean, the endocrinologist should be the thyroid "expert," right? But I don't really trust or like her.

For your reference, my last labs were:

TSH - 1.21 (0.4 - 4.5)

T4, Total - 4.9 (4.5 - 12.0)

T3 - 2.6 (2.3 - 4.2)

She ordered total T4 instead of free by mistake :/

It doesn't look like taking the Synthroid from 25 mcg to 50 mcg really did anything. My labs don't look better, and I am not feeling any better...

What do y'all think?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Total 4 is useless in my opinion - I have both total and free run ever lab - my doc insists.

Huge discrepancies every lab in those 2 labs for me. I only use the FT-4. I think my doc owns the lab so he gets his piece of $$ and I stay quiet.



> Would it be crazy to go back to her to manage all of this?


Absolutely not! Go back to her, help educate her and work with her if she works with you. My sister was diagnosed w Graves and is being followed by a Nurse Practitioner.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Agree - it doesn't matter WHO treats you as long as they do what's right by you!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Agreed, if she knows more than the endo and you feel comfortable, I would stick with her (and say just that if she asks).


----------

